# Whistler/Blackcomb, BC



## Guest

To all honeymooners, vacationers, elopers & romantics ...Whistler/Blackcomb, BC is one of the most romantic snowboarding resorts, where the night life can be just as romantic as the time spent together on the slopes.

_Whistler and Blackcomb are two complete mountain resorts that rise above Whistler Village. Both resorts build huge terrain parks and have scores of runs, so take your pick. After a full day of snowboarding, Whistler Village offers a romantic European ambiance and restaurants galore. Be sure to stop by the all-dessert restaurant for some of the fanciest forms of chocolate you've ever seen._


Check on other romantic snowboarding resorts in your place at:
http://snowboarding.about.com/cs/resorts1/tp/romantic_resort.htm


----------



## Guest

Looks good for a place for a honeymoon, you ever been there geline?


----------



## Guest

Wish I will be there, JT  You have more chances of being there than me but I am not losing hope, who knows, I will be there one day  But you, you have to try your best to go there


----------



## Guest

Lol, yup of course, keep your hopes up! And yeah your right that i have an advantage cause im in the United States, and your from the Phillipines correct?


----------



## Guest

well maybe i'll just be heading over there myself..since im already in canada. (but on the opposite side)

ALL DESSERT RESTAURANT..!!!
   

IM COMIN!


----------



## Guest

I love whistler/blackcomb!... it's awesome went there last year 

it's huge and the ski/ride school is really good


btw i'm from hawaii so...


----------



## Guest

I keep telling her we should have our honeymoon in BC... but nooooo she wants a summer wedding.

baaaaaaah...


----------



## Guest

i love whistler  i got at least 5-6 times a year...it's about a 6 hour drive from where i live


----------



## Guest

I've been to Whistler 7 times, and is by far my favourite resort. Actually, I like Blackcomb better then Whistler, but if you go, you should really try to board both mountains. The glaciers and bowls are amazing, the powder is also insane, and the parks are really good too. If you want to go, I would suggest going this year too. They had record breaking snowfalls, I was there at Xmas and it was the best conditions I've ever had at Whistller...the village is insane too. Its huge and theres so much stuff to do. So ya, get over there if you can!


----------



## Guest

Boarder_12 said:


> I've been to Whistler 7 times, and is by far my favourite resort. Actually, I like Blackcomb better then Whistler, but if you go, you should really try to board both mountains. The glaciers and bowls are amazing, the powder is also insane, and the parks are really good too. If you want to go, I would suggest going this year too. They had record breaking snowfalls, I was there at Xmas and it was the best conditions I've ever had at Whistller...the village is insane too. Its huge and theres so much stuff to do. So ya, get over there if you can!


haha yea it's pretty insane this year i just got back about 2 weeks ago from my road trip  and i will say it's the best yet


----------



## kri$han

awww u bastids!... I'm DYING to go, but i gots no one to travel out there with... and getting there from Toronto is big $$... one day though.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, Whistler/Blackcomb is amazing. By far the best location I've ever boarded (four times). Kind of expensive, but the runs are way worth it. The village is a pretty sweet place just to bum around, and theres plenty of proshops around if you want any questions answered. About all the employees around there are just in it for the mountain, so they're friendly and don't mind telling you what places will rip you off - we even had a guy from one store send us somewhere cheaper! Which, is uh...better.


----------



## Flick Montana

I might be hitting it this winter. I am visiting some relatives who live in Washington and I think Whistler Blackcomb is only about 4 hours north. They said they want to take us skiing, but I think they want to hit Montana. I think that would probably be even farther since they are on the coast of Washington, but I honestly don't know the area. I'm praying we can hit W/B. I've wanted to go there since I started boarding.


----------



## Guest

It is a shame it is such a far flight for me...about 5 hours from the east coast but it is my favorite resort I have been to thus far, inluding Tahoe, Utah, and Jackson Hole.

I keep thinking I want to try other less traveled, smaller resorts like Wolf Creek, Sweet Water, etc.....but I just loved the vast terrain and variety of Whistler/Blackcolm. Plus, the town is cool.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I might be hitting it this winter. I am visiting some relatives who live in Washington and I think Whistler Blackcomb is only about 4 hours north. They said they want to take us skiing, but I think they want to hit Montana.


From the Seattle region, the drive to Whistler is 5-6 hours depending on snow conditions, highway construction along Sea to Sky and the Border Crossing Traffic. 

The drive to Montana is a longer drive easily from Seattle. If they are on the coast, it's gonna be longer depending if you take the ferry or drive to get over. 

I used to ride Whistler a couple times a year when I lived in Washington. Amazing riding at both Whistler and Blackcomb and the one thing i love is that if it's crappy at one mountain, it's good at the other mountain. 

My favorite time to visit Whistler is for the Telus Ski and Snowboard Festival in April. Great events, huge nightlife and great riding. I've rode fresh powder every trip during Telus.


----------



## Flick Montana

Sounds awesome. I can't wait to check it out. I might move to Washington someday (Vermont is also in the running), so I hope to get a chance to look over the area as well. I've got a new camcorder so I hope to have some chance to take video.


----------



## Guest

Well if you are moving for snowboarding...then Washington wins over Vermont hands down. Year round riding and better mountains and better snow.


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm not moving JUST for snowboarding. I'm looking to move into an area away from heavy population and get a lot of land. Snowboarding is still my main hobby and I want to be close to it so I am picking places that have better conditions that Indy (the Sahara has better snowboarding than Indy  ).

I'm going to check them both out, though. Either one sounds great.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Washington is nothing like VT. VT is tiny crappy mountains compared to what you will get in WA. When I moved to WA it was the biggest awakening of my life. The level of terrain and the fact you can die on beginer terrarin because of the natural features was unreal. I've ridden a good chunk of my life and WA was the first state that ever offered a mountain that challenged me, bring the A game or don't go. You can also get land cheap up around the mountain area's.

VT is crowded in my opinion too many citidiots fleeing up there from NYC the snow is inconsistant? When's the last time they had a good winter 00/01? I think.


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Hmmmmmmm I take it you have snowboarded in Vermont??? Killington, Pico, stowe, smugglers maybe??? have you.... I have. I never snowboared at baker but I did ski their. Almost won a race actually.
> 
> Two years ago I was in Utah for a snowboard meet, great snow wonderful time, epic conditions, awesome people. Came back to the east coast and hit stowe VT...the grandaddy of the east. The best snow I have ever been on in my life weather it be on a pair of k2 190's or my nitro155 was that day at stowe.
> 
> I have always loved how the people from the west coast without hesitation ditch the east coast..when 80% have never been here to actually try the snow say in VT. Funny thing is, when you ride both ends you become a better rider because not only can one ride in the nice fluffy pow but one can ride on snow that has moisture and grab and speed...
> 
> I will be in seattle this coming winter to hit baker(with a snowboard this time), stephens pass and others with a friend of mine. Actually spoke about it with him last night.


Been to Vermont seen the hills. Hills don't compare to mountains....sorry. Riding doesn't compare between the two. 

Washington does not have light fluffy powder of any sort, it's heavy slushy snow and the steepness is not easy. The in-bounds riding can kill people who are not at the level of riding yet...let alone like El pointed out, the natural terrain can kill you just as easily. Washington is not for beginner riders in any way or people who cannot handle steep pitches, tight tree runs and snow conditions that will suffocate you if your riding is not up to par. 

and it's Stevens Pass...El knows what riding is like there coming from the east and if you want to actually ride the mountain you have to step up your game...its not easy mellow terrain of any sort unless you stick to a beginner run all day.


----------



## Guest

jebus you guys make the WC sound impossible. beginners ride there all the time they don't die.... maybe some do, but most dont.


----------



## Guest

haha no not like that...just meaning that the riding is tougher than people think. Every year I was in the NW there was always deaths from tree wells or people riding terrain that is too hard for their ability level. If you stay on groomers it's easy...but the off-piste conditions in bounds are more what i'm talking about.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

6 deaths at stevens when I lived there, 4 at Alpental, 3 at Baker, 1 at crystal. I'd say thats pretty burly.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

y'all need to grow some and get over to eurolandia.

your blacks are like euro blues! hahahaahaaaa! *believe*!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Oh its in the works my long haired friend its in the works.


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> y'all need to grow some and get over to eurolandia.
> 
> your blacks are like euro blues! hahahaahaaaa! *believe*!



hahahaha are you serious!


I need to get myself some cash and go further up. Being stuck at the southernmost point of europe sux. 

Only good thing is the 3 hours trip up spain to snowboard in a tshirt


----------



## PaoloSmythe

you're in Gibraltar? 

lots of angry monkeys and dodgy spaniards huh? you have my sympathies!

i would strongly advise a trip to the alps... the country is not important; austria has good snow, switz has good lifts, italia has good food and the french.... um..... well they have lots of mountain!

but yar, i may have exaggerated a bit (their balcks are like our reds), but the canadian hills don't really compare to what can be had in eurolandia. straight up!


----------

